# My new Crib



## skinny_water

Moving in the next couple weeks, paying less for 2x the space. As always said Location, Location, Location! Also has a guest room for my tying stuff so the dog will stop eating my materials. 

Plug these cords into Google Earth and zoom out a little bit. My fly fishing heaven!

27.496243,-82.673235


----------



## deerfly

wow, beautiful  

So when can I come visit and fish?


----------



## skinny_water

Last week of May, First week of June. Gunna be looking for Tarpon as main goal, and grand slam as back-up plan. It's that time of year!


----------



## makin moves

prime fishing real estate nice !!


----------



## Gramps

I'll be on the Island May 13-16th...  I love Bradenton and would move in heart beat, you are a lucky man!


----------



## james_bingham3

love bradenton


----------

